# Picked up a newer baler - Hesston 4590



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I picked up a newer baler to try out this year. A 2004 Hesston 4590 with hydraulic tension and pickup. Had to drive 4.5 hours west for it. Bought from the original owner who put 50-55K bales through it. He said my ride home is only the third time it has seen rain. I have it in the shop now and am planning to replace the plunger bearings and knives, as well as a few pickup teeth. Any other preventative's I should do while I have it in there?

He also convinced me to try his Parrish Accumulator, an Out-Front grapple, and a one year old Kuhn rotary rake for an attractive package price. I have to make another trip back for those 3 pieces.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Bag the top of the hydraulic reservoir if you plan to park it outside, they have a tendency to draw in water after a couple months. Otherwise I'd grab the stuffer fingers and see how much play they have. You should expect some as they ride on bronze bushings on the crank, but I think anything more than 1/2-1" would be excessive.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Max, I'll check the fork for any play. The only time it will spend outside is when I'm baling.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey PA - The wear marks on the ends of the pickup and the lack of gauge wheels on the pickup suggest that this unit has been run really low on a very frequent basis. You might need to check the pickup system for excess wear, bent teeth/bands, worn bearings on the pickup shaft, etc... I've got a similar unit with a different brand label on it that has the hydraulic pickup but retained the gauge wheels specifically to prevent running the pickup teeth down in the dirt.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks 506. I just removed the gauge wheels to load it on the trailer so they didn't get damaged crossing over from the dovetail to the trailer deck. The paint wear underneath the pickup head is from baling straw in high barley and wheat stubble according to the previous owner. Kinda made sense to me since the paint is still on the underside where the tractor tires would have been flattening the stubble down. Good eye.


----------



## TJB (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a 4590 wire tie and was also wondering what needs done to it this winter. Last year I put new plunger bearings and bushings, new rubbers on the hay dogs, and got new wire guide rollers I need to get put on. I think I'll put new knives in it this winter. What else needs looked at? Knotter bushings, pickup cam bearings, anything else you can think of?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks nice, I think you'll be pleased.

You remind me of my father. One day we left to go look at a 4020 at a Deere dealer. Never made it, he stopped at a equipment jockey on the way and bought a Oliver 1850, a Deere disc, a allis 5 bottom plow(ugh), a 1000 lb of ih weights and a charlois bull all for the same price as the 4020.

Let me know when your heading west and I'll put a equipment package together for ya. I have a part Angus cow that is very annoying.....


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good to me !! Good find & purchase, now light candles to the goddess of weather from now till spring, and don't forget to sacrifice your 1st born at her altar or else rain, drizzle, fog and hard rain will befall upon your fields....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow she looks really nice.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking baler. It looks like it would eat hay.

Congratulations!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great looking outfit PAo. You will absolutely love that machine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you sold your 336 already?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Good looking baler, that trailer looks slick too!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Good looking baler, that trailer looks slick too!


That trailer does look nice PAo....how long is it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Have you sold your 336 already?


The 336 I was renting, with the plan to buy it. I'll still have access to it and will likely still bale with it some. Like when the wheat comes off, I foresee running both balers to fill the kicker wagons, and accumulate to fill whatever wagons and flat trailers I can get access to. My goal is to mechanize bale handling as much as possible, but it will take me a bit to get everything figured out and working smoothly. And for now, I still just have the hay mow's in the bank barn for storage, so I'm only part way there. The 336 will likely be for sale in a year or so once I determine the inline and accumulator are working out well.


----------



## haydaddy97 (Jan 27, 2015)

as was said earlier about bale tension tank and cly replace hyd oil every year condensation will tear up it up about $500 to rebuild it I bought one new used it along side deere 348 which ate it alive after about a year I now run 2 348 s


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> That trailer does look nice PAo....how long is it?
> 
> Regards, Mike


It is a really nice trailer. I just borrowed it from a buddy. It's a 14K GVW Eby with torsion axles and electric over hydraulic brakes. I believe it's 24 feet long.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

haydaddy97 said:


> as was said earlier about bale tension tank and cly replace hyd oil every year condensation will tear up it up about $500 to rebuild it I bought one new used it along side deere 348 which ate it alive after about a year I now run 2 348 s


They really should be very similar in capacity when you look at the specs. The 348 is 93 strokes per minute and the 4590 is 100 strokes per minute. All else being equal, and targeting 15 flakes per bale, the 348 should build 6.2 bales per minute and the 4590 6.6 bales per minute. Pretty much equal.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

SVFHAY said:


> Looks nice, I think you'll be pleased.
> 
> You remind me of my father. One day we left to go look at a 4020 at a Deere dealer. Never made it, he stopped at a equipment jockey on the way and bought a Oliver 1850, a Deere disc, a allis 5 bottom plow(ugh), a 1000 lb of ih weights and a charlois bull all for the same price as the 4020.
> 
> Let me know when your heading west and I'll put a equipment package together for ya. I have a part Angus cow that is very annoying.....


Your father sounds like a great guy! The purpose in buying this baler was to accumulate and grapple, so I was on the hunt for those anyway. I was really leaning towards a Kuhns, but this fella was extremely fond of the Parrish system. He has a new Massey 1844N on order, and is having Parrish build him an accumulator for the 16x22 bales. I wasn't intending to buy a rake this year, but he moved to a twin rotor the year after he bought the single. He was motivated to sell everything together ,


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

1844n, Ohio? 16x22? Wow, I don't know where I could sell such a package. Maybe I need to rethink my marketing plan.

Anyway it sounds like you were at the right place at the right time.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> 1844n, Ohio? 16x22? Wow, I don't know where I could sell such a package. Maybe I need to rethink my marketing plan.
> 
> Anyway it sounds like you were at the right place at the right time.


You need to be re-thinking the 3 x 3. It's your civic duty to aid in the price increase of small squares for the rest of Hay Talk community members.

In advance, we thank you for your support! (think that was a bartles & james commercial?)


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> You need to be re-thinking the 3 x 3. It's your civic duty to aid in the price increase of small squares for the rest of Hay Talk community members.
> 
> In advance, we thank you for your support! (think that was a bartles & james commercial?)


I was sure that you were drinking battles and james when you heard that catchphrase attached to some other product, just didn't sound right, but doggone it Google says your right!

So how long would you be willing to subsidize me and the family while I figure this 3x marketing out? I warn you I am a slow learner.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

SVFHAY said:


> 1844n, Ohio? 16x22? Wow, I don't know where I could sell such a package. Maybe I need to rethink my marketing plan.
> 
> Anyway it sounds like you were at the right place at the right time.


Yep, Ohio. 3 string 16x22. They board a couple dozen horses. I'm not sure what the draw was for that size bale.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> I was sure that you were drinking battles and james when you heard that catchphrase attached to some other product, just didn't sound right, but doggone it Google says your right!
> 
> So how long would you be willing to subsidize me and the family while I figure this 3x marketing out? I warn you I am a slow learner.....


Well then, be my guest, go ahead, keep enjoying that high tax bracket you're locked into while making and marketing idiot bricks. Just remember, money isn't everything.

We have the general public way too spoiled. Best way to market 3x3's is too supply the end user with a skid-steer or half decent sized compact. Heck, we're already spending 100-150,000 for tractor and baler, what's another 30,000 in machines for our customers to use, right?

Can't believe you havn't thought of this ideayet.....you feeling o.k.?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

6125 said:


> Well then, be my guest, go ahead, keep enjoying that high tax bracket you're locked into while making and marketing idiot bricks. Just remember, money isn't everything.
> We have the general public way too spoiled. Best way to market 3x3's is too supply the end user with a skid-steer or half decent sized compact. Heck, we're already spending 100-150,000 for tractor and baler, what's another 30,000 in machines for our customers to use, right?
> 
> Can't believe you havn't thought of this ideayet.....you feeling o.k.?


I am having a hard time following what you're saying? Please type slowly so I can understand you.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

stack em up said:


> I am having a hard time following what you're saying? Please type slowly so I can understand you.


stack maybe your the one in the bartles and James.

Allen is just giving me a hard time cause I'm stuck in the past.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> Well then, be my guest, go ahead, keep enjoying that high tax bracket you're locked into while making and marketing idiot bricks. Just remember, money isn't everything.
> We have the general public way too spoiled. Best way to market 3x3's is too supply the end user with a skid-steer or half decent sized compact. Heck, we're already spending 100-150,000 for tractor and baler, what's another 30,000 in machines for our customers to use, right?
> 
> Can't believe you havn't thought of this ideayet.....you feeling o.k.?


well I don't know about that but I guess I could give them a set of hay hooks. Don't know how far they could drag a 3x by hand though.

Did you find that machine we talked about or you still looking?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> well I don't know about that but I guess I could give them a set of hay hooks. Don't know how far they could drag a 3x by hand though.
> 
> Did you find that machine we talked about or you still looking?


still looking....purchased the header, now just need the kahones to front the money for the 'tractor'. If you see any, appreciate it if you'd give me a shout! I won't give you a hard time any more, I promise.....


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I am having a hard time following what you're saying? Please type slowly so I can understand you.


Just razzing him a little. We'd both like to make 3x's, but our market is in small bales.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> still looking....purchased the header, now just need the kahones to front the money for the 'tractor'. If you see any, appreciate it if you'd give me a shout! I won't give you a hard time any more, I promise.....


well that's great! You will be happy and efficient. So, what width? What brand? Wait, hold on a minute, I am hijacking a man's thread here.... What we need to do is start a new one, get the whole hay talk community in on this, you know nationwi.....no worldwide, what the heck your paying the freight. I bet Coondle has all kinds of bargains.....


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> well that's great! You will be happy and efficient. So, what width? What brand? Wait, hold on a minute, I am hijacking a man's thread here.... What we need to do is start a new one, get the whole hay talk community in on this, you know nationwi.....no worldwide, what the heck your paying the freight. I bet Coondle has all kinds of bargains.....


It's neat to try to spend other people's money, isn't it? I do that to Steve as much as I can. Who do you think was behind him nudging him along to buy the bandit? BTW, where's my commission? Don't think we ever settled that?

It's a 13' razor bar, with the 4 rolls. Just trying to gain some drying, there's no way i'm building a hay drier. I hope the heck it conditions better than the single spring loaded rolls that i've seen work, cause they certainly didn't impress me. Would like to find a machine with a worn out head or no head at all, maybe a 9260 with the 5.9 cummins. Can't wrap my head around a sisu for some reason.

Sorry for the hi-jack. That in-line baler is intriguing. Very nice machine.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That should be a serious hay drying machine, good deal.


----------

